# Badging



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My car says diesel on the back cause I put authentic Australian ctd badges on it!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree! Had I known about this version I would have bought it. Simple.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Badge Kit Holden Cruze Diesel and Eco Badges Boot | eBay


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There's another thread on here about badging. Others and I posted pics of our added badges. Mine says TURBODIESEL.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

They are not doing a very good job of marketing the diesel in the US that's for sure.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This reminds me of the days when GM helped Kill the EV-1 even though it was a fantastic car. Purposefully shitty advertising....


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Badge Kit Holden Cruze Diesel and Eco Badges Boot | eBay


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


>


Exactly how I set mine up


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Judging by the amount of these threads that keep opening up, it's clear that GM really messed up not badging this car better. I would be shocked if they did not badge the remodeled 2016s much better. Right now I'm sporting TDI badges (I get a lot more attention since there addition), but I also think LTD would be nice too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it's more that GM doesn't want to advertise to the wrong people. I think a lot of people still think of an old smelly Mercedes diesel when they hear diesel car. The TDI market is limited and they don't advertise those much either, have to know what TDI means. I think GM is relying more on a) word of mouth, and b) people to go to a dealer and be presented with that option to see for themselves that it isn't smelly and dirty. Until the general image of diesel cars changes anyway.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> This reminds me of the days when GM helped Kill the EV-1 even though it was a fantastic car. Purposefully shitty advertising....


I quoted you because I saw an EV-1 cruising on the interstate while I was on my vacation...great car!

I am simply not understanding GM's reluctance to advertise the CTD. They must have some advertising savvy since they are still the world's number one auto manufacturer (or 2 depending on who's counting). 

I mentioned my 25 mile high mpg at Wendy's yesterday and the two people in the line with me said, "did you say a Cruze diesel?"...and continued with, "we didn't know they even made such a thing!" One of the men said he noticed my car and the Turbo Diesel insignia (those that I put on myself) and he had to do a second look to make sure it was a Chevy.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think we have all forgotten that GM is managed by people who are not always the best and brightest. They have a wonderful car in the CTD. It seems painfully obvious to anyone with four teeth to market this car properly and for the love of God but decent badging on it. Why???...because it's FREE ADVERTISING EVERYWHERE each car goes. But the people making these decisions are some of the same people that ran GM, one of the worlds greatest corporation EVER...into bankruptcy. Sometimes you just have to say...what the **** were they thinking??


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rogator said:


> Hi all. I was just watch the Barrett-Jackson auction on tv. The car that was on at that time was a 1951 Ford. The announcer commented on the badging on the back of the car. As the camera focused on the Ford-O-Matic badge. His comment was that Ford wanted everyone to see that that model was offered with an automatic transmission.
> 
> As I was watching I thought of my Cruze Diesel. As I drive around I take note of other Cruzes. On the back of the car on the right side I see LS, LT, or LTZ But never DIESEL! What's up with that. There's no wonder the car buying public don't know about the diesel. Badging is a pretty cheap form of advertising.
> 
> ...


It does say diesel. It's just shortened to TD. If you didn't already know what the ECO badge was, then you would never know what the diesel badge difference was. Before I got my ECO, I thought the green badge was enterprise when I saw it from a distance. Maybe I can talk the sales guy down for this rental car that got left behind in fleet sales gone wrong 

In all seriousness I seen diesels parked next to the same color LS models afar and then the RS vehicles parked closer to the front door of the dealership. If you place the diesel next to the LS, the price jump is massive. Why do this? 



Sunline Fan said:


> I think it's more that GM doesn't want to advertise to the wrong people. I think a lot of people still think of an old smelly Mercedes diesel when they hear diesel car. The TDI market is limited and they don't advertise those much either, have to know what TDI means. I think GM is relying more on a) word of mouth, and b) people to go to a dealer and be presented with that option to see for themselves that it isn't smelly and dirty. Until the general image of diesel cars changes anyway.


When I see diesel, I think horrible looking diesel pumps where you will most likely get diesel on you from all the sloppy people who fill an spill it everywhere. The gas fight scene from zoolander comes to mind whenever I had to fill a diesel vehicle. 





Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

